# Yellow lab african cichlid open sore?



## plointers (Feb 25, 2012)

I came home to find one of my cichlids with an open sore or lesion on the side of its body. I'm not really sure what this could be... Did it get into a fight with another cichlid perhaps? I have a 52 gallon tank with 5 other african cichlids (1 other yellow, a red zebra, an auratus, and two albino zebras) and a pleco.

1:

2:


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

No telling how it got that injury but the important thing now is to make sure it doesn't get worse. Keep your water conditions absolutely perfect with increased partial water changes, (daily, 30-40%) using a good quality dechlorinator. If the area doesn't show improvement within a day or so, or if it gets worse then you should remove this fish and treat in hospital tank with an antibiotic. Open wounds like that can quickly spread and kill your fish.

How did the fish got the injury?? This is important to find out. You've got a good size tank but the species mix, even for a tank that size won't be successful long term. The Auratus should be re-homed for sure. Then you should do some research on the species you have to figure out the likelihood of their compatibility. Most of these fish, mbuna, need to be kept harem style, one male to 3-4 females within each species.

Lots of help here on the forum for you in putting together a tank that will work long term.

Robin


----------

